# Anyone got a guess??



## Randy (Mar 18, 2004)

Here's a photo taken by Ben Green one day at my home. She's about an inch long, non-vocal, probably wc, and very hard to get a pic of! 

http://gallery.pethobbyist.com/index.pl?photo=138206


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Pumilio?*

my first thought is a pumilio or a pumilio cross. Looks about the right size and shape.

Melis


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*maybe...*

even a bri-bri with funky colors.


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

I've seen histionicus with similiar patterning but I'm leaning towards pumilio.

It looks especially strange to me since I just had my eyes dialated about an hour ago and I'm sitting here staring at the screen with those silly cardboard sunglasses on!


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

looks like histrionicus to me, any idea where it's from??

Remco


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2004)

Gotta be a bri bri pumilio. I had a pair once that looked very similar to that but with a little less spotting. They seem to be extremely diverse in their color intensity as it has been suggested that they lose coloration over time. 

-Bill J.


----------



## Randy (Mar 18, 2004)

She was bought as a wc Bri Bri, but I haven't paired her up since I haven't found (nor produced) any males with this defined of a pattern. I'm not certain as to the exact location she was collected, but she was definitely a stand-out in the shipment. All the Bri Bris in my collection have a slight speckling on their backs, but NOTHING like this one! You could almost call it a "reticulation", similar to what red-headed histro's have. 
Right now she's not paired-up, but as soon as I get a male with similar markings, I'll try to get 'em going!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2004)

Randy,

Why are you looking to pair her up with one of similar pattern? In the wild their patterns are very diverse. Personally, if it were mine I would settle on ANY male bri bri/solid red. Holding off on finding that specific pattern is liable to lead to never pairing her off. All in all, as long as her future mate has collection data very similar to hers (regaardless of intensity of red/flecking) then you are doing nothing wrong. I had a pair of WC bri bri as well...this pair consisted of a male which was vivid orange (slowly faded from deep red)with slight marbelization and a female that was a rustier, more washed out orange (from fading as well) with heavier marbelization....perhaps Melissa can describe them better that I as they later ended up in their care. They produced sveral offspring which were as red as blood and had the classic pumilio spotting on the back. 

I have read in many articles that supplementing with paprika powder will help to bring back the deep red coloration. I tried this but not long enough to really see any large results. Might want to work on a long term project with these supplements and see what happens. Best of luck!!

-Bill J.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2004)

Hey there, I happen to have the male that Bill is speaking of, it is quite a bit different looking now than when we first got him. I do not have the ability to post pics yet , but if you would like to see it, I could send it over in an email. 

Rich Frye


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Here you go...these are the pics of the bri-bri when we had them. We lost the female after medicating the collection.  We traded the remaining male (and female blue jean) to David Frye.


Melis












































The ReturnOfJ105 said:


> Hey there, I happen to have the male that Bill is speaking of, it is quite a bit different looking now than when we first got him. I do not have the ability to post pics yet , but if you would like to see it, I could send it over in an email.
> 
> Rich Frye


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2004)

Yeh, he is quite a bit different looking now.

Rich


----------



## Randy (Mar 18, 2004)

I can see where you're coming from Bill. I've thought of pairing her up a couple of times, but I really would like to emphasize this pattern in the hobby, if possible. It could be that this is a locality-related pattern, specific to the micro-habitat the frog was collected from, but who really knows? She'll get a mate eventually, though, even if I can't get a male with similar markings. 
I really don't think that this pattern will dissolve with age or supplementation with paprika, however. She's at least 2 years old and gets paprika supplementation with every feeding, so I think this patterns gonna stick.
As far as her behavior goes, she's MUCH more shy than the rest of the Bris. She's been housed alone for about 8 months, but was shy even when she had tank-mates.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2004)

Randy,

I'm sure the flcking will remain, but the red coloration is highly likely to comeback. The pattern you are seeing doesn't necessarily point to a locality as, like I stated earlier, the diversity is very high. Even if you were to pair her up with a male of nearly identical pattern, the offspring are not guarunteed to posses this same trait and may come out looking totally different. Right now, the hobby needs more pumilio period....not just select pumilio of a specific pattern. 

-Bill J.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2004)

The male BriBri that has been mentioned in this thread is much larger/fuller and much more red now than in the pictures already posted. I definately wouldn't call him blood red, but much more red than he looks in Melisa's photos. He gained weight quickly and his red came back fairly slowly even without any color additives like paprika. We have recently started adding paprika to some of our supplements and he is reddening up even more. If anyone would like to post a picture of him for me, I can e-mail you a current picture of him. His picture will also be posted on our up-coming website.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2004)

Dr. Frye,


Actually, that picture that Melissa posted was of the female, not the male. This particular pair used to be in my care before I passed them on to Melissa. The male was a very dark redish orange when I had him.

-Bill J.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2004)

He looked about identical to those pictures when I recieved him.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*I thought that was the female but wasn't sure...*

The male was never as photogenic as the female. I think all the pics I have are of her & not him. 

Now that you mention it Bill, the male was a darker red. 

Their color is really hard to pick up in a photo. Lighting makes a big difference with them.

Melis


----------



## Randy (Mar 18, 2004)

Bill, if you've got a male Bri Bri begging for a mate, let me know :wink: 
But seriously, I've produced many more females than males so far, so females aren't exactly scarce over here. In other words, I've got my choice of which female does and doesn't mate, since males seem to be a little more difficult to come by. I merely choose which girl gets the boy. I've never seen a Bri Bri with as much reticulation as this one, and I feel that it would be an awful waste to wash this pattern out. Pattern does hold true with these guys. Not nearly as much as Tinctorius, but parental features most definitely have an impact on Pumilio offspring phenotypes.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2004)

Here are a couple of pictures of that male Bri Bri that was mentioned earlier that Bill used to own. Enjoy.






















Rich Frye


----------

